# C50 sizing



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe I'm a bit slow but I have never figured out what size my C50 frame actually is. I have looked at some c50 sizing charts and have yet to see one that reads 53CM=this...54CM=this and so on.

My bike has a top tube length of 53CM from center of steerer to center of seat post, also has a length of 50CM from center of bottom bracket to center of top tube/seat tube/rear stays intersect, and 54CM from bottom bracket to top of seat tube. I bought the bike used and it fits me well, the guy I bought it from said it was a 55CM but I don't get 55 anywhere, he ordered the bike new so you would think he knew the size but 55CM just doesn't seem right to me.

It's traditional geometer so does that make it a 54CM? Or can someone tell me point A to point B where to measure for my frame size?


Thanks


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Never mind, got a good sizing chart link


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Usung headtube length is often the most accurate way to look it up on the charts


----------

